# 10 pound Largemouth



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A good friend of mine who lives just south of Orlando caught this 10 pound largemouth the other day on a 12 inch black grape plastic worm. 
Kevin is a bass fishing machine, and we call him "Mr. Bass".


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Pat, that's the kind we like to catch and put in the share-a-lunker program up here, so we can get some of those FL strain big boys here! That's a lunker for sure!! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on a biggun; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

beautiful fish for sure


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!! Still waiting fer a double digit!!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Stud for sure, thanks for pics


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

The Kissimmee Chain with Toho etc... AWESOME!!! Hawg City this time of year.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Now that's a bass! Good job!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

That's a hog. When I was stationed in Homestead I used tequila sunrise plastic worms and tore up the largemouth; 5-8 pounders weren’t anything unusual down there. I used to fish the cooling waters from the Turkey Point nuclear power plant that’s probably why.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Can't get that sitting on a couch. Nice fish.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

That's a fine fish !!!


----------

